# 1938 BSA folding bike free wheel removal?



## shawnatvintagespokes (May 11, 2015)

Hi, all,
I am restoring a 1938 BSA folding paratrooper bike.  I have to remove the whole freewheel assembly to be able to replace spokes.  I have the outer part off, which unscrewed clockwise, and now I am trying to remove the inner part.  Does anyone know which direction it unscrews and/or have any removal hints?
Thanks.

Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie (May 11, 2015)

If it looks like this:






you'll need a tool that looks like this:





There are lots of different sizes. It works for me to install the tool, thread the axle nut on to hold it firmly in place, install tool into vise, use wheel as leverage to unscrew the freewheel from the hub.

http://sheldonbrown.com/freewheels.html


----------



## shawnatvintagespokes (May 11, 2015)

Unfortunately, the notches on the freewheel are about 1.5" apart and I have never seen a freewheel removal with that large of a diameter.  If you know of any, that would be great.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 11, 2015)

If there are any near you: a really good, old bike shop probably has one. Phillips and Villiers freewheels were about that size IIRC. The tool was certainly produced, just gotta find one.


----------



## shawnatvintagespokes (May 18, 2015)

Thought I would update this post with the solution I came up with in case anyone else has the same problem.  I live at least 2 hours from a really good old bike shop so I had to be creative.   The BSA freewheel has two notches 1 1/4" apart (inside measurement) and the notches are 1/4" wide.  I found the Park FR6 tool, which has 4 prongs 1 1/4" apart, and 5/16" wide. I bought one and ground off two of the prongs, ground the prongs so they were a tad less wide, and made the notches in the freewheel a tad wider.  It fit and it worked!  The freewheel is off!


----------

